# Greetings from a new mouse owner!



## littlekaori (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi! I'm Eefke (from the Netherlands) and I'm 21 years old. My two mice are Monsieur Monty Duikelaar (the last means ' Tumbler' in dutch) and Lady Cheeshead Tuimel (which means 'to tumble') I bought them 4/5 weeks old, and they are now about 3 months. I thought I bought two females, but as their names suggest, one of them turned out to be a male. They were but very sweet though, and since at 8 weeks they still hadn't produced a nest and the surgery is rather riskful I decided that I'd wait and see what happend. With my luck, one of them would turn out infertile or homosexual D). Thus far, they have not reproduced yet, though there is a belly growing and I'm not sure if it's the food.....


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

haha welcome and congrats on not producing babys yet i guess


----------



## littlekaori (Aug 17, 2010)

check my cry for help at the HELP section ;D


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## WolfWhisper (Mar 2, 2010)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi!  Welcome to the forum!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome!
Cute Mousies!


----------

